# Dog lost in Long Eaton Nottingham



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Spotted a lovely golden retriever type dog. Pink collar and tag west park long eaton around 8am Friday 19th Dec. unable to catch it but it's clearly looking for its owner. Please share to reunite with owner


----------

